# Cambridge Advanced English (CAE) Vs PTE A vs IELTS



## loneranger (Dec 17, 2015)

Hi guys,

I have read number of candidates giving their reviews about Ielts and PTE A. and most of them are of the view that PTE-A is way to go. But unfortunately, PTE A is not available in Pakistan as of date. 
So I contacted one of the local institute and they suggested that i should take Cambridge Advanced English (CAE) instead as PTE A is not available. 

1). Has anyone taken CAE and what are your reviews regarding this

2). I met an agent and discussed exam options available to me. He said: Immi case with IELTS are processed faster than Immi case with CAE or other way around IELTS has preference over CAE. Is it so ? I got confuse on hearing this. How is that possible.


----------



## loneranger (Dec 17, 2015)

Anyone guys ?


----------



## kat016 (Aug 12, 2015)

loneranger said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have read number of candidates giving their reviews about Ielts and PTE A. and most of them are of the view that PTE-A is way to go. But unfortunately, PTE A is not available in Pakistan as of date.
> So I contacted one of the local institute and they suggested that i should take Cambridge Advanced English (CAE) instead as PTE A is not available.
> ...


Hey,

I have been struggling with IELTS and PTE as well and I was wondering if you took CAE and what you thought of it.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

I can't help you on CAE, but I can let you know my opinion of TOEFL, as I just sat the test. Bear in mind I do not yet have my score, so take the following with a pinch of the white stuff:

Reading: The majority is straightforward, if you've revised by reading plenty of college level literature (it didn't strike me a uni level). It should be possible to score 25+ without too much effort.

Listening: The issue here is your ability to take notes. If you can swiftly take solid notes, you're halfway there. There were a few questions that needed you to understand idioms, etc. but these were fairly simple examples. Here again 25+ shouldn't be too much of a stretch for most people who are able to converse at work/school in English.

Speaking: TOUGH. For my money it's not a good test. The exam measures the following (in my view in the order given). First and foremost, you ability to rapidly think of arguments/examples/structure for the answer. Second, your ability to launch straight into a speech in a room full of people whilst speaking into a microphone. Lastly, you ability to speak English. This exam is incredibly weak on this point. IELTS has a much better approach, IMO, by testing through conversation. TOEFL tries to compensate but introduces other, less relevant, challenges.

Writing: Once you know how to answer the question and write an essay, it's a fair exam for writing. I get the feeling that the majority of the scoring comes from being able to provide a full response addressing the question, with only the top few marks being assigned for superior vocab, etc.


Overall I think understanding the form of the test gets you half the marks, have sound English will get you another third, and having excellent English the final sixth. Do i feel like my English has been tested? Not really, but then again as a native English speaking uni grad I might be underestimating the test. My non-native speaking wife takes the test this weekend. Will be intersting to see what she thinks.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

I guess I spoke too soon. I got my results today. Reading 30, listening 30, speaking 30, writing ..... 27. I am beyond angry. Having checked their scoring samples their is no way that one of my essays scores a 4 out of 5. For 20 points I needed to score 30 for writing. I am DEEPLY suspicious. I have sent it for rescore, but that takes weeks. They informed me it will take up to ten days to even notice my request and then 3 weeks to process.

For the record I felt that the speaking section was by far my weakest. The reading and listening went well, though i was well aware that I could have made errors. Writing was the only section where i felt fully content with my performance.

My advice: I have 20 years writing English documents and reports up to CEO level. Either something is up with the scoring or they set the bar too high with the score of 30 for writing. I would consider using another testing provider if you need a superior English score. Personally I feel I'm being scammed.


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Don't worry Sir.

You will easily clear it, either in rescore or reattempt.

All the very best for your next steps.



FFacs said:


> I guess I spoke
> too soon. I got my results today. Reading 30, listening 30, speaking 30, writing ..... 27. I am beyond angry. Having checked their scoring samples their is no way that one of my essays scores a 4 out of 5. For 20 points I needed to score 30 for writing. I am DEEPLY suspicious. I have sent it for rescore, but that takes weeks. They informed me it will take up to ten days to even notice my request and then 3 weeks to process.
> 
> For the record I felt that the speaking section was by far my weakest. The reading and listening went well, though i was well aware that I could have made errors. Writing was the only section where i felt fully content with my performance.
> ...


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

nicemathan said:


> Don't worry Sir.
> 
> You will easily clear it, either in rescore or reattempt.
> 
> All the very best for your next steps.


Thank you for the kind words. To be honest the whole process for 189 has been pretty dispiriting until now. My uni lost my transcript, previous employers bankrupt, needing to persuade managers across the planet because gaps between clients when running your own company don't count for points. and now this. It's just hurdles, and doesn't feel fair. I think I need to give the process a break, it's taking over my life.


----------



## aliee (Aug 18, 2015)

loneranger said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have read number of candidates giving their reviews about Ielts and PTE A. and most of them are of the view that PTE-A is way to go. But unfortunately, PTE A is not available in Pakistan as of date.
> So I contacted one of the local institute and they suggested that i should take Cambridge Advanced English (CAE) instead as PTE A is not available.
> ...


I don't have much idea about CAE. Rest assured, attempting PTE-A doesn't make any difference to your progress of the visa. I attempted IELTS once and the result shocked me so didn't bother to go for it for the second attempt and went all the way to dubai for PTE-A due to same issue, no testing center in Qatar. 

If i am not wrong CAE exams are also conducted by british council so not really sure how different it would be from IELTS when it comes to the scoring.


----------

